# Community > Resource Library >  NZ Tree book

## RichieRich

Hey guys,

About time i touched up on NZ trees so i was wondering whats a good informative book about NZ trees.?
Preferably one with lots of photos
Rr

----------


## Pengy

Flick me your address by PM

----------


## res

I find this lets me work out what most plants are

----------


## Shearer

J.T.Salmon

----------


## muzza

Salmon: Native Trees of NZ *very large | Trade Me

This is my pick , although Plants Of New Zealand by Laing and Blackwell is a good historical referance.

----------

